# Surefire G2 w/ 2x17670!!!



## allburger (Apr 20, 2009)

Ever since I first saw the AN-14 on Surefires website, I saw some potential waiting to be found. I have read many threads where people have used the AN14 with a G3 to use 3x17500. I was always more interested in having 2x17670's to run an led for up to 3 hours or some nice Lumens Factory stuff like the E0-9.

Today, I received my AN14-BK directly from Surefire and I am reporting to say that 2x17670's will work as long as they are unprotected (Protected may work, I don't have any to try), and as long as you convert the switch to a clicky.

Batteries used in this examply are AW Unprotected 17670's from Lighthound.







I adjusted the head to show where the battery sits if you were to push it down all the way with your finger. In reality, the batteries sit level with the end of the tube, but can move down about 1/4" considering the give on the spring on the lamp assembly.





Here is a picture of the inside of the tailcap. I purchased this and unthreaded the switch and gutted the G2 cap and threaded the reverse clicky right in. This gives you more than enough clearance for this set up. The standard momentary/twisty switch takes up much more room inside the tail cap, as you can see in the picture, this leaves adequate room and still preserves the lock-out feature.


----------



## Kestrel (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: G2 / AN-14 / 2x17670*

That's pretty neat, I always like seeing unusual SF configurations. Since you've played around with this configuration, do you think it would be impossible to run the stock twisty or just difficult, with some modifications? Maybe a thick electrically-conductive washer or two to space the LED/LA further out from the cells? (I'd be interested in trying this if I could get the stock twisty to work.)

Thank you,


----------



## allburger (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: G2 / AN-14 / 2x17670*

Alright here is the status update. 

-Stock switch does work with this set up. 
-Actually works fine with incan bulbs (tried the LF E0-9, and DX 7.4V)
-For use with led, you must use the negative contact spring, but the head leaves an 1/8" - 3/16" gap


----------



## allburger (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: G2 w/ 2x17670!!!*

does anyone know a cheaper source of an14's...I got mine direct from surefire for 11 plus ridiculous shipping.


----------



## allburger (May 23, 2009)

Now all this set up needs is a nitrolon turbohead


----------



## Mr_Black (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks for the great tip. I just bought a black AN-14 to mod my G2 (with Malkoff M60L) with 17670 batteries. I tried inserting two AW protected 17670s into the G2 + AN-14 body but discovered that they stuck out even further than the unprotected ones in your picture.






I had a very difficult time screwing the stock G2 switch on and it didn't even work when I managed to get in on. I had planned on ordering the clickie switch from DX like you had done. However I noticed that the reverse clickie switch for my SolarForce L2 had much more room than that of my G2. It did fit perfectly on the G2/AN-14 but there was too much room inside to make electrical contact. But then I noticed that the reverse clickie switch of my SolarForce L2M was actually shorter (by a millimeter or two) than the switch of the SolarForce L2.





SolarForce L2 (top) and SolarForce L2M (bottom)





SolarForce L2 Switch (right) and SolarForce L2M Switch (left)

When I screwed the L2M switch on the G2/AN-14 it seems to work just fine. I'm going to keep testing it to make sure that the switch is reliable but it seems to be working pretty well right now.





G2/AN-14 Combo with a SolarForce L2M Reverse Clickie Switch





Components Used: (left to right) G2 body & head, AN-14 extender, SolarForce L2M reverse clickie switch, Malkoff M60L, two AW protected 17670 batteries


----------



## Mikellen (Sep 11, 2009)

How does one protected 17670 battery fit inside the G2 (without extender) including the twisty tailcap? 

I'm considering getting into rechargeables and have a G2L that I would like to use with a Protected 17670 battery but I'm not sure if its hit or miss with a protected 17670 battery fitting inside the battery tube.

Thanks.


----------



## allburger (Sep 12, 2009)

I run protected trustfires or aw protected in my g2's and 6p's with stock switches. It fits perfect and runs forever.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Sep 12, 2009)

allburger said:


> I run protected trustfires or aw protected in my g2's and 6p's with stock switches. It fits perfect and runs forever.



You using the AN14 extender for G2 and A14 for 6P?

Bill


----------



## ElectronGuru (Sep 12, 2009)

Mikellen said:


> How does one protected 17670 battery fit inside the G2 (without extender) including the twisty tailcap?



CR123s are about 34mm each. So a G2 is built for 34x2 = 68mm. 
Figure a 17670 is 67mm, with the shortfall getting made up by the two springs.


----------



## Mikellen (Sep 12, 2009)

ElectronGuru said:


> CR123s are about 34mm each. So a G2 is built for 34x2 = 68mm.
> Figure a 17670 is 67mm, with the shortfall getting made up by the two springs.


 
Great, so a protected 17670 is the same diameter as a CR123A battery.

That means there should be no problem with one fitting inside my G2L.

Thanks!

EDIT: I might have jumped to conclusions regarding your post. You're saying lenght wise the protected 17670 will fit.
What about the diameter? Is that the same as a CR123A?


----------



## Mr_Black (Sep 12, 2009)

I was interested after hearing your question so I tried it out in my G2. I have the standard incan G2 (not the LED) and don't have a Surefire LED module so I used a Malkoff M30 but a protected AW 17670 seemed to work just fine. The inner diameter of the G2 tube is slightly tighter than the 6P but the protected battery has no problem sliding in there.





Malkoff M30, G2 Head, G2 Body & Stock Switch, AW Protected 17670 (left to right)





G2 with Malkoff M30 & AW Protected 17670


----------



## nsmsam (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm wondering. Will 4xcr123 fit into a G2 with AN14 ?


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Mar 14, 2010)

nsmsam said:


> I'm wondering. Will 4xcr123 fit into a G2 with AN14 ?



No. An AN14 is about 1 1/2 CR123/AA/50mm, so you actually need two battery extensions same size as A19.

Bill


----------



## ElectronGuru (Mar 14, 2010)

You can, however, put an A14 on a G3 and run 3x17500's


----------



## allburger (Mar 14, 2010)

4 CR123a's will fit as long as you do the tailcap swap.


----------



## NotRegulated (Mar 14, 2010)

the proper way to run two 17670's with a 6P is to add two A19 extenders. It's like having a 9P and adding one A19 extender. I used to use this setup to run my P90 bulbs.
Two 17670's don't really fit properly inside a 6P/G2 with the A14 extender on it. The tube is not quite long enough.

There are some tailcaps where the spring sits farther down inside the cap providing a bit more clearance which may allow you to use the G2/A14 setup with two 17670's but it will be hit and miss as to what components actually work.


----------

